# need help with nehi



## necie35020 (Feb 9, 2010)

The bottom of this Nehi is embossed with DESIGN  PAT'D MAR 3.25 ...Below that it has a c in a circle. Above the word design, it has the number 9. What year do you think the bottle was actually made?


----------



## necie35020 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nehi


----------



## necie35020 (Feb 9, 2010)

pic 3


----------



## madman (Feb 9, 2010)

nice bottle  my guess is  late 30s early 40


----------



## necie35020 (Feb 10, 2010)

thank you madman.


----------



## logueb (Feb 10, 2010)

Mike is correct.  I dig some of these in the 20s to 30s dump that I am currently digging.


----------



## necie35020 (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks logueb for taking the time to look at it and responding.


----------



## jcrlanger (Feb 12, 2010)

I am new to this forum but I have done some research on Nehi.  The main distinction of the age of the bottle will come from the bottling company and when they switched names.  Here's a brief history - 

 In 1924 Chero-Cola Company introduced their fruit brand Nehi to the world.
 In 1928 Nehi became so popular that they changed their company name to Nehi Corporation.
 In 1955 the company changed to what it is know by today Royal Crown Company.

 Though the patent for the "Rope Design" bottle was 1925 it is believe that it first came out in 1924.  It was used through 1955.  What I noticed in my research was that when Chero-Cola switched to Nehi, the bottling companies didn't necessarily switch right away.  For example in Virginia a Chero-Cola Bottling Company didn't switch to a Nehi Bottling Company until 1930.  This may be for the reason that Chero-Cola wasn't reformulated and renamed Royal Crown Cola until 1934.

 Now to the age of your bottle - Depending on when the Birmingham plant switched names you can assume that if it was made by the Chero-Cola Bottling Co of Birmingham, AL the bottle was made between 1924 to 1934.  If it was made by either the Nehi Bottling Company or the Royal Crown Cola Bottling Company of Birmingham, AL it is between 1928 to 1950.

 I hope this helps

 John


----------



## waskey (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice nehi there, i would aslo say 20s-40s. I have also heard that any embossed nehi bottles that aren't from columbus georgia arent really common. The georgia nehi bottling plant must have been huge considering i actually don't see many nehi bottles that aren't from there.


----------



## madman (Feb 12, 2010)

heres some good info on nehi   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nehi


----------



## madman (Feb 12, 2010)

heres some nehi bottles, knoxville tn , columbus georgia,  with the last bottle reading chero cola bott works, also reads the best beverages, as the newer bottles have des pat off were it reads the best on the chero bottle, i believe to be an early bottle


----------



## madman (Feb 12, 2010)

pix


----------



## madman (Feb 12, 2010)

.........


----------



## madman (Feb 12, 2010)

the chero bottle reads the best beverages  these bottles are common but fun to collect, the birmingham is a cool bottle


----------



## madman (Feb 12, 2010)

acl nehis  knoxville tn. bluefield va. and the red and white knoxville


----------



## madman (Feb 12, 2010)

anybody got any nehis different than these??  post them! any different towns or styles???????


----------



## Oklabottles (Feb 13, 2010)

the yellow one is from the fifties and is painted on the back, the royal crown nehi bottling co. clinton, okla...
 the embosed one is a 1920s from columbus, ga still full
 the others are just 1960 painted labled in the carton from enid, okla....
 ive also seen on ebay a embosed slug plate or custom mold embosed with nehi bottling works


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 13, 2010)

The best Nehi in my collection is this 32oz 1964 Pulaski, VA bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 13, 2010)

A beautiful 10oz from the Royal Crown Bottling Company of East Tennessee dated 1957.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 13, 2010)

Of course this older 1940 Nehi Red and yellow label has the Good Housekeeping Seal in the back, this labeling would be dropped only after a couple of years.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 13, 2010)

A couple of significant red and white labels from Bluefield, VA both 10ozs. Notice the embossing on the bottle has changed along with some of the layout. 







 BTW Madman check the articles section of my website for an article that might interest you.


----------



## madman (Feb 14, 2010)

hey morb  nice!  http://www.tazewell-orange.com/dewbeverages.html


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment. Thank you for bringing that ad to my attention. I just posted a new article that I have been working on for a while.


----------



## necie35020 (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice bottles. Thanks to all of you. The lower edge of this bottle has Birmingham,Ala. on one side and Nehi Bottling CO. on the other. The minimum contents says 9 ounces. I found some interesting info at the following web site.
 http://www.gono.com/museum2003/museum%20collect%20info/royalcrowncola.htm


----------



## Jody35150 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just wanted to say hello to a fellow Alabama collector.  Long ago my wife & I did a lot of digging in the Talladega County area, now we're more the yard sale and flea market types.  Also wanted to tell you we have a couple of extra NEHIs from Talladega, if you dont have one.
 Regards,  Jody & Nona Lee,  Sylacauga, Al.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Feb 28, 2010)

Is there any reason some Nehi ACL's were red, and the others yellow ?

 Thanks!
 Bradley


----------



## waskey (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey guys i'm looking for any Baltimore nehi bottles either acl or embossed,if you have any send me pics and i'll try and work out a trade.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 28, 2010)

The Red and Yellow acls ran from around 1940 until around the mid 1950's when they changed the colors and font style of the acl to the red and white which lasted throughout the 1960's.


----------



## necie35020 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Hi Jody and HouTx*

Hi Jody and HouTx, I see that you are new members. Welcome to the forum. You will find lots of nice people on here, such as those that responded to my question. Oh yes, and tons of interesting information. Sorry it took me a few days to reply to your post, but I spend several days each week with my 94 year old mother, and don't have internet service when I'm there.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 10, 2010)

*RE: Hi Jody and HouTx*

Everyone probably already knows this, but I thought I would post a quote from my trusty ACL book.

 "Prior to 1934, when the applied color label process became available, bottlers had essentially two methods of identifying their products and disinguishing their bottles from the containers of their competitors: paper labels or embossed custom-molded shaped bottles."

 The emphasis here is to the year 1934. This is about the earliest date to be associated with painted label soda bottles, and it didn't become widespread until later. And most, if not all of my "ACLs" have the dates embossed on the bottom. Non-painted examples are difficult to date.

 And regarding madman's question pertaining to variations of the bottles he posted pictures of, I have one similar to the two 12 oz. outer one's, but the only difference is that mine is a "9 flu. oz." example from Brownwood, Texas.

 SODAPOPBOB


----------



## ncbred (Mar 10, 2010)

*RE: Hi Jody and HouTx*

Here is a 1 Pint NEHI I picked up at the Flea Market this weekend...


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 11, 2010)

*RE: Hi Jody and HouTx*

I've been wanting one of those "Giant" Nehi's, which if course is an early version of the 16oz.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 14, 2010)

I am by no means a Nehi expert. Far from it! But I do have a few Nehi bottles in my collection, and this particular thread inspired me to do a little research on the subject. I was surprised to discover that magazine ads like the one below from a 1936 "Saturday Evening Post" only refers to Nehi as being available in "Orange" flavor. So far I have been unable to confirm if it was only available in orange during the early years, or if there were other flavors as well. We all know that at some point it was available in Grape, Strawberry, etc; etc. So if the reference to orange is true, when did they begin to introduce the other flavors? Any information on this would be appreciated.

 Thanks,

 SODAPOPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 14, 2010)

Actually they were bottling several flavors right out of the gate. This is the opening ad for the Nehi Bottling Company of Bristol, VA from May 1931, and not only does it list Nehi Orange (two types), but many of the other flavors as well. Nehi started out a the Melo line of drinks which were bottled in those Chero-Cola soda water bottles with the pyrimid points on them and the flavor was signified by the cap. I have seen are for Orange-Melo and Grape-Melo, in Dennis Smith's history of Chero-Cola book. This gave way to the creation of Nehi, which at one point early on included a cola. I have seen a sales recipet from a local Chero-Cola Bottling Company in Cleveland, VA which notes that they are selling Chero-Cola, Grape-Melo, Orange-Melo, Nehi Strawberry, and Nehi Lemon Lime.  Nehi Orange, Grape, and Peach still exists today and is sometimes still found in glass bottles with real sugar.  






 the aforementioned ad from 1931

 Here is a link to my thread showing my Nehi Soda Water bottle that looks like a transition bottle between those early Chero-Cola Soda Water roots and the eventual classic Nehi bottles

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-226065/mpage-1/key-nehi%252Csoda%252Cwater/tm.htm#226065


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 14, 2010)

morbious_fod ~

 Thanks for the info. Good stuff! The link was great too. I've never heard of a "chocolate" Nehi before, and not sure I would have tried one if I had. (LOL)  My favorite was always grape. Side note; I read another article that said the early Orange Crush bottles were amber brown to hide the orange "pulp" that would settle at the bottom.  [:'(]  < I'm not exactly sure what this is, but it's supposed to depict me making a sour face.

 Thanks again,

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 14, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> morbious_fod ~
> 
> ...


 
 I can address that one as well. The earliest Orange Crush bottles where straight side with paper labels, until 1920 when the "Krinkly" bottles were introduced. These where mostly in clear, there are a few green and an amber version of this completely embossed bottle. In 1939 Orange Crush introduced the official "Krinkly" amber acl bottles which states on the back "This special bottles protects the delicate fruit flavor and fresh taste". I have the introduction letter sent out to Orange Crush's bottlers introducing this bottle, and they stated that due to the use of open air trucks, dealers who put the drink in direct sunlight as well, and the exposure to sunlight that resulted from this practace's effect on the contents of the clear glass bottles, that they were introducing the amber bottles to stop the effect that the sunlight was having on the taste of the product. Thus the amber would help to stop the drinks exposure to direct sunlight, and thus preserve the flavor of the drink. Orange Crush does indeed have a certain amount of orange plup floating around, due to it's being a true Orange soda instead of an orange phosphate, it's never bad enough to be icky. LOL!

 In the 1950's they switched back to clear bottles, even though there were some ambers still being produced, with the introduction of the "Mae West" designs, of course they were using closed trucks by this point and the flavor wasn't being effected quite as badly.







 This is a 1942 tall amber orange crush, due to problems with their vending machines they eventually switched to the more common squat amber krinkly bottles.


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 14, 2010)

One quick addition, this is the ad used to introduce the new bottle to the public in 1939.


----------



## necie35020 (Mar 17, 2010)

The old advertisements are so neat.


----------



## jskirk (Mar 22, 2010)

hello, my name is Jay and  I am new to this forum.  I am really a marble collector and went out today to lookaround a local flea, didnt find any marbles today but found a couple of bottles. While trying to research it  I came across this forum, and now I may be hooked. This is a great board with alot of info.  I have found a few bottles  at different places and usually buy them if they are under 5.00.  Here are a couple of nehi bottles that I havent seen listed on your forum or any where else, They are all Indiana. The red letter yellow label is from Richmond IN. , The nest one is from Nehi bottling co., Indianapolis IN., The thirdone is from Chero Bottling co. Greenfield IN.  Thanks for the great forum.


----------



## necie35020 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Jay and welcome to the forum. I have a few old marbles around her somewhere. My late husband dug them out of fill dirt from an area in Birmingham. The dirt also contained bottles. Some of them dated back to 1880, along with a few odds and ends. You probably already noticed, but just in case, in the sign in area, you can use the search feature to bring up older posts. You may find some good info there on your marbles.  
 Necie


----------



## bhainesinnc (May 25, 2010)

I'm just uncovering many soda bottles I dug as a child in the 70's, going thru about 2 to 3 cases a week, today I found a few rope-styled Nehi, from Columbus Ga. with design Patd. March 3.25, would put a pic. up, but don't have photo bucket and haven't got this figured out. Have found quite a few Jordan's beverages, embossed and ACL. I will be looking to sell many of these......have many NC towns. from Wilmington to Ashville. I found a green maybe 7oz. bottle that embossed creenway's and looks like a Martini glass, stumped on this on...Thanks for your time!! sorry I rambled off the thread


----------



## wonkapete (May 26, 2010)

Here's the "Giant Nehi" that Morb was talking about..







 Here's a cool throwaway I just picked up:






 A nice paper label one..






 I'm not sure how common this one is, but I only have one in my collection.  I've always like it.






 Some older paper labels..






 more..






 An 8 pack of paper labels..






 A mega-drink!






 A couple of chocolate cans..


----------



## madman (May 26, 2010)

killer pete, love the party paks


----------

